# Ufo van Guy's Hof



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

was just curious if anyone had experience of his lines and what they though of him? 

Also anyone know what PH means in a title? thanks


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Know nothing about him but saw H-Cayos and I like him


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

There's been some recent discussion on Ufo, you might try to search this forum for his name.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wolfstraum will tell you more about him than you care to know!!lol Last I knew he was like 15 and still alive. He is Lee's dream stud with certain lines. She will check in soon. If not will call her about this thread.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Ufo crossed over the bridge in January at the ripe old age of 14.5. RIP big boy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes, Ufo is gone .....

Just a super nice dog - great temperament, tons of drive, a real life security dog so not a big name competition dog, but even though the same 'generation" of, and thus, in the shadow of WUSV Champion Tom Leefdalhof, he produced very very nice progeny who went on to be great competition dogs...very stable socially, no dog aggression, tons of drive....I spent an afternoon with him a few years back and it really sold me on him....I have an Ufo daughter, and have had 4 litters which are Ufo grandkids....the ball drive and easy to live with comes through - extreme drives, so you need to get an "out" and play WITH the dog from puppyhood....all my Ufo stuff has been great with kids as well...Basha will let a 3 year old put a leash on her and walk all over the house for them...

and so on.............

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got one of the Ufo grandkids Lee is refering to. Elsa is 100% ball crazy...will do anything for a ball. I take her to school, she greets all the kids, lets them pet all over her. I use her as a demo dog for our Obedience Classes. She's the first one to bark to let me know that someone is here. Once I greet them, she'll accept a pat from them and she's fine. I got her as an 8 week old puppy, imported from Belgium, since Basha was still there finishing her titles. She is HOT (Handler Owner Trained and Titled) SchH1, TR1, has 2 legs of her AKC CD (hopefully getting the 3rd leg in a couple of weeks), and she earned her AKC CGC certificate at 5 months old. Oh yeah, and if I let her, she will sleep on my bed at night, and doesn't hog the bed, but does have to be just touching me 

I'd take another like her in a heatbeat!! Gotta love Ufo!! He was a great dog and is passing it on in future generations.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would love a Ufo kid... I have been looking at similar lines and like Lee said - not too much "bad" about this dog. Almost everything I have researched and been told has been positive.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you will hear that "Ufo is not good for hips"..............being a Belgian bred dog, 100 is the value assigned by the SV ZW system, and not alot of his progeny have SV hip ratings.... his sire Nathan was not a particularly good hip producer I was told....in my experience, both personally and watching other Ufo dogs produce, he is not a factor in strengthening hips in a pedigree - breed to a pedigree with strong hip ratings, and you will get passing hips....especially when you do OFAs at 2. Also, good x-rays MUST be submitted to OFA!!! Just like any other GSD! Have had 2 fail out of 32 pups (not all sent in!) and both those were looked at by many other vets including a couple of vets at Tufts who ARE OFA evaluators (but did not get the films) - on both sets of films, I was told they should not have been submitted as they were poor quality positioning, and should be redone and would probably pass - one set I was told should have passed even with the bad films... Other Ufo grandprogeny I have bred have been 2 OFA Excellent (Errow doing flyball, and Firenze, whose owner was an x-ray tech at Tufts vet school!) quite a few OFA Goods, and one Fair (with marginally acceptable x-rays as well IMO)....Have seen alot of other OFA Goods and even an Excellent from an Ufo daughter and male who produced alot of failures here and abroad (go figure!)....so my conclusion is that he is not really as poor a producer as all that - just that like any mating, you have to pay attention to the whole family to load the dice for passing hips!


Actually - had 6 litters from Ufo progeny - D & E (in Belgium, and under their rules, a registered Belgian kennel name is on those instead of mine), F, G and H from Basha, and I from Csabre and an Ufo son ...none of the Csabre's OFA'd yet, but 2 prelims looked great!mis
Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't the dog or his lines. PH means Puppy Happy.



pets4life said:


> was just curious if anyone had experience of his lines and what they though of him?
> 
> Also anyone know what PH means in a title? thanks


----------

